# ISPCONFIG2 - ispconfig login broken



## Buster2k (8. Dez. 2014)

Hi everyone,
i get the following errors when trying to open ispconfig: (https://server.mydomain.tld:81)
_*Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (13) in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_db_mysql.lib.php* on line *77
Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (13) in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_db_mysql.lib.php* on line *77
Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_db_mysql.lib.php:77) in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/login/login.php* on line *62*_

i noticed the following:
*hostname resolves to server.mydomain.tld and reverse lookup returns ext IP of the server
*all vhosts are running
*no hosting on any of the virtual hosts has any mysql issues
* *db_ispconfig* can be accesed via the mysql command or a seperate phpmyadmin installation on a virtual host but the phpmyadmin that comes with ispconfig is broken too: #2002 - server not responding
* root has all privileges to server and db_ispconfig
** /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock *exists but has zero bytes, dunno if thats normal
** phpinfo() *shows hostname  as: {SERVER_NAME} 
Configuration File (php.ini) Path /root/ispconfig/php
Loaded Configuration File /root/ispconfig/php/php.ini
DOCUMENT_ROOT    /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web
HTTP_HOST    server.mydomain.tld.de:81
HTTPS    on
SCRIPT_FILENAME /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/phpinfo.php
SERVER_ADDR    <censored>
SERVER_ADMIN    root@{SERVER_NAME}
SERVER_NAME    {SERVER_NAME}
SERVER_PORT    81
Hostnameort    {SERVER_NAME}:81    
User/Group    admispconfig(1001)/1001
Server Root    /root/ispconfig/httpd
Loaded Modules    mod_php5, mod_ssl, mod_setenvif, mod_so, mod_auth, mod_access, mod_alias, mod_userdir, mod_actions, mod_imap,      mod_asis, mod_cgi, mod_dir, mod_autoindex, mod_include, mod_status, mod_negotiation, mod_mime,  mod_log_config, mod_env, http_core 

i hope there is a quick way to fix this.
regards
Buster


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. Dez. 2014)

Ure using ispconfig 2, its unsupported since debian lenny...
so... two choices... you ve got a damn old OS, or... ispconfig 2 isn t compatible to your new OS.
(thats just the quick n dirty description...but thats the important fact)
Cheers Sven


----------



## Buster2k (9. Dez. 2014)

im very well aware that the debian squeeze i got here is ancient. but have you ever moved 100 vhosts,over 150 domains and like 1000 mail adresses from ispconfig2 to a current ispconfig3 ?!?
i cant even imagine how long that would take. 
and theres another issue: the machine runs additional services not managed by ispconfig.


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. Dez. 2014)

i understand your problem... but however.... there s just a simpel answer...
you ve to move, or stay with unsupported old ispconfig.
I know thats a lot of work. But it does nt help.... ispconfig 2 last supported apache, i think, was 1.3.
Just as an example.

So you better move....

cheers Sven

about the other services... if they re up to date, you can switch them ... or mayby the configs...


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2014)

The migration of the server from ispconfig 2 to 3 is not a big deal anymore since the migration tool is available whch handles the import of all configuration and data. So there is no reason to stay with a unsupported software.

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64201


----------



## Buster2k (10. Dez. 2014)

ok. figured this out myself despite only working with linux for roughly a year.
i downloaded the newest mysql-server package and installed via dpkg -i and then symlinked the new server to the old socket file location.
concerning that migration script, will it be able to reassign the webxx system users and groups  and webxx folders plus their symlinks in /var/www ? ive got a total of 4 obsolete servers here and all usernames and working directories have duplicates but with unique customer data in ISPCONFIG2. id love to merge all those to a brand new server with tons of ram and disk space.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2014)

The migration tool can import multiple ispconfig 2 or 3 servers into one new ispconfig 3 server.


----------

